# Professional shoot of my BNR34 with the lot!



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Just thought I would share these photos with everyone. 

Project build was recently completed; or more accurately still ongoing in some minor ways. 
Link if interested in more details: Racepace Built R34 Gtr Nur Rb28 V-cam - Skylines Australia 

List of specs:

*Engine:*
HKS RB 2.8L capacity upgrade Step 2
HKS V Cam Step 1, Type A - Intake valve timing 90-120 degress, valve lift 8.6mm, duration IN 248
HKS Ex cam 256
Tomei High Performance RB Oil pump
Tomei Expreme exhaust manifolds
Tomei Expreme turbine outlet pipes
Nismo High capacity Air Flow meters
Nismo Air intake duct
Nismo Air inlet piping kit
Nismo Z Tune intercooler
Nissan N1 RB engine block, bored and honed
Sard 700cc injectors
Garrett 2860-5 turbos
Racepace custom Oil catch can and hose
Racepace custom 9L Oil sump
Racepace custom 3" turbo front pipes
Racepace custom full 4" exhaust system

*Driveline:*
Nismo Supper Coppermix Twin plate clutch (Street Spec)

*Brakes:*
Ap Racing Formula Big brake kit for BNR34:
Fr: 355mm slotted strap drive disc; 6 Pot CP5555 caliper with Ferodo DSC2500 pads
Rr: 330mm one piece cast slotted disc; 4 Pot CP7618 caliper with Ferodo DSC2500 pads
AP Racing Braided brake hose

*Suspension:*
Nismo S Tune coilovers

*Rolling stock:*
Rays Wheels TE37 Forged one piece in 19"X10.5" +12 offset in custom Matt black finish
Advan Racing AD08 tyres in 275/30 R19

*Exterior:*
Nismo R Tune Carbon fiber bonnet
Nismo Z Tune front bumper
Nismo Z Tune fender kit
Nismo side skirts
Nismo rear pods
Nismo GT LED rear lights
Nismo shaded side and front blinkers
Ganador carbon fibre patterned mirror with blue lenses
Zacetec LED rear fog/ reverse lighting kit
Custom LED high mount stop light
Moonface Design rubber grommet for rear wiper delete

Interior:
Nismo GT urethane gear knob
Nismo Multifunction display II
Custom LED interior lightling

*Power Output:*
419 RwKw
































Joel Strickland Photographics Website

Cheers 

Matt


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Truely epic mate,just drooled over your build thread. I was in Melbourne last year lovely 
place to live,but it would of been a lot better if i'd seen your car :thumbsup:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Love it!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Your car is stunning mate!!! One of the best r34's i've seen well done:clap:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

What a nice car....no stickers or über carbon, very tasteful indeed. :clap:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

I tell you what, i am not an easily excitable person but that car is the muts nuts!!

Seriously, do you want to swap an R35 for it......

Credit to you, it is good to see you have obviously done the full package including Brakes and Suspension as well as the engine, just a class spec throughout.......hats off ......


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Awesome pics and beautiful car!!!!


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is stunning love the pics of it in the garage


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

great looking car, don't take it the wrong way but not that impressed with the photographic work. No use of filters?. I will get some done here when the weather picks up


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Excellent job on the 34. Looks tough and very tastefully done!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

I ready your thread on the car over on SA & i have to say its a very special car... Credit to you, its simply perfict in my eyes...:thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats a great one!
You're now enemies with Darkchild!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Just read your thread on SAU have to say amazing love it 5***** :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Epic.. Some very nice mods indeed; some of which I hope to buy for my own 34GTR.. One day anyway! Keep up the great work; she looks stunning!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great job. The best bnr34, in white, i've seen on this forum :clap:


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yours and Darkchilds... hmmm... Too close to call i say. Both are stunning!:thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely pics


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Truly stunning R34! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Aboslutely stunning pics mate..


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

incredible good looking car man!
they don't come much better then this!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Stunning GTR :thumbsup:

climate conditions seam to be a bit better then in europe at the moment:bawling:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A truly stunning 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome......your car was one of the best car i have seen....great job.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome man!!


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it too late to add that to my list for santa 
Simply awesome ! Never thought I'd like a White car but I love that.


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

one off the most beautiful r34 ive seen, great specs:thumbsup:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Truly a fantastic car! Congratulations for the work you've done! :clap:

Any feedback on the Neova AD08??


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you for all your compliments. 

The Advan AD08s are far better dry street performing tyres than my previous set of Bridgestone RE010Rs. I have yet to test them on the track.


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nicely done ! Remind me of DarkChild GTR as well =D


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

tangomatt said:


> Thank you for all your compliments.
> 
> The Advan AD08s are far better dry street performing tyres than my previous set of Bridgestone RE010Rs. I have yet to test them on the track.


Thanks, I have heard very well of these tyres also if cold not provide maximum grip...:nervous:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Monsieur Tango; what a car..! I know this is a thread revival worthy of a Holy Batman but I don't care! Superb 34GTR.. I will definitely be getting some AP Racing brakes for mine!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning Car.....


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## xaralambos (Nov 23, 2009)

hi. 
the best white 34 i see.perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i want to ask you about the wheels 
how match are gone cost you?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy s*** its beautiful..
THAT`S INSANE, when you want to sell, i am the buyer.


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Defo 1 of the nicest i've ever seen


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Shit, easily one of the nicest R34 I've seen


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Shoot me for saying this but I think the centre spokes on this would look great in white with the original black lip


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Awsome I hope one day mine could look half as good!:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

TE37 FTW!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

One of my favourites! Get some more pictures up when you can!!


----------

